# Capital Losses to Offset Previous Years' Capital Gains



## marketwatch (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, for those that have experience in claiming capital losses to offset a previous year's capital gains, what was the wait time before you got your refund from the CRA? 

My 2008 tax return was assessed in early May 2009, but haven't received anything on my claim for a capital loss carryback.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you requesting to apply a net capital loss from a prior year to your 2008 capital gain?
Or are you requesting to apply a 2008 loss to prior years?

If the former, you use line 253 on your return.

If the latter, you have to request a loss carryback on a T1A _Request for Loss Carryback_ for that particular prior year. Then you do have to wait a few months or more, because they don't necessarily do the adjustments right away.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns248-260/253/menu-eng.html


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

I got mine about within a month of filing.


----------



## marketwatch (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, I filed a "T1A Request for Loss Carryback," requesting to apply 2008 capital losses against 2007 capital gains.

I got the Notice of Assessment for the 2008 tax year in early May 2009 with the script "_We have received your request to carry back a loss to previous years. We will advise you on a 'Notice of Reassesment' if we make any changes to a previous year's tax return_." 2+ months and still waiting.


----------

